# Scott Frame Warranty



## ibfeet (Jul 13, 2006)

Anyone know what the warranty is on the frame? I might have a loose front derailuer attach point.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

I believe it is 5 years on the frame if you have it checked yearly at an authorized retailer. Otherwise, it's three years.


----------



## TucsonMTB (Aug 3, 2008)

Opus51569 said:


> I believe it is 5 years on the frame if you have it checked yearly at an authorized retailer. Otherwise, it's three years.


Note: The warranty is for the original owner only. If you bought the bike used, Scott will not be helpful in any way . . .


----------



## hasbeen (Jan 16, 2009)

It's true, if you're not the original buyer, you're not happy. What frame do you have? Must be an Addict, right? Did you take it to a SCOTT dealer to check?
Good luck


----------



## cool tech (Jul 12, 2008)

Just had my Addict frame replaced for the same problem. I thought they told me 3 years. Starts over on the new frame. Everything was very smooth through my LBS.:thumbsup:


----------



## zuppy51 (Mar 9, 2009)

Calfee in Norcal can repair this no problem. (If the warranty is not a solution).

*I had a older Allez repaired for the same condition.

http://www.calfeedesign.com/


----------

